# Need help overclocking Ryzen 5500 PBO?



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 11, 2022)

I had a 1600 befoore and it was simple as setting the multiplier, vcore, RAM speed and calling it done for 4ghz all core OC though I know since Ryzen 3000 series that is better to use PBO, I've done nothing in the bios apart from set my ram speed to 3600 at rather loose timings 18/18/18/35 and 1.45v which I have been running these at for about 2 years, I believe they are Samsung B-die though could possibly be C, anyway, I want to overclock the 5500 for a 4.5ghz single/dual core boost if possible, I have all the common AMD CBS settings in my bios and just need to familiarise myself with overclocking on the 5500


----------



## damric (Apr 11, 2022)

There are several ways to exceed the normal boosting behavior. One is to try setting a static all-core-OC, but that will create a ton of waste power and heat. What I did with my 5600G is run a 104 base clock, since it seems to tolerate that quite well. That puts my normal max boost of 4450MHz around 4633MHz. Also running about 2090MHz on the RAM/IF. If your BIOS has capability of setting custom curves and P-States, you can also try that.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 11, 2022)

I did quickly just set the multi to 45 and left everything else on auto with PBO enabled thinking it would still downclock at idle and boost to 4.5 on load though it seems to stay at 4.5, temps are fine, voltage was fluctuating between 1.3-1.35, though I reset it as I thought IU had read somewhere a while ago they can degrade if you run a manual all core OC all the time as opposed to using PBO?

My RAM probably is B-die and not C as I am running it 3733mhz with the same voltage and timings just fine, will try a few more steps to see how I get on

Edit: Think it's safe to say they are definitely B-die


----------



## HD64G (Apr 11, 2022)

Power limit at 88W and leave it at auto boost. No need to have it at so high Vcore when not needed imho.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 11, 2022)

HD64G said:


> Power limit at 88W and leave it at auto boost. No need to have it at so high Vcore when not needed imho.


I've done this and it boosted to just 4.275 from 4.250 am I missing something? running CPU-Z bench shows a marginal MC increase, HWinfo shows maximum CPU package power of 66w though I was really hoping to get it boosting/OC to 4.5Ghz, do I need to be changing the other setting EDC?


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 11, 2022)

Curve optimiser + pbo gives best result. You should overclock ram as high as it gets, Cezanne can do 4200-4600 so if you really have B-die you can unleashe a lot of potential with ram oc and tuning


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2022)

Power Limit is one thing. You are probably missing out on EDC/TDC limits and CO

Open up EDC, Limit TDC to around 65-75 and Power Limit up around 90 (These values are slightly less than what I use on 5600X)

Then add CO 


EDIT: Maybe im talking trash and these options aren't available as it is a Non X part?


----------



## freeagent (Apr 11, 2022)

I give my 5600X the beans 

200/140/180 

Vcore only goes to 1.425 or so.. and it wii only do 155ppt with an all core clock. But will do 140 ppt with PBO/CO.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 11, 2022)

FilipM said:


> Power Limit is one thing. You are probably missing out on EDC/TDC limits and CO
> 
> Open up EDC, Limit TDC to around 65-75 and Power Limit up around 90 (These values are slightly less than what I use on 5600X)
> 
> ...


They are there, thanks, I'm just struggling getting my head round the different settings, I have it set out like the 2 pictures below and it seems to be holding the boost frequency now where it wouldn't be and the CPU core voltage vddcr_soc was running at around 1.45   whereas now it's between 1.331 and 1.388 still seems maybe high though temps are below 75c running CPU-Z stress for 10mins


----------



## FilipM (Apr 11, 2022)

CO should be negative, start with -10 all core 

vddcr_soc you wanna be at 1.15V or so for 4000MHz ram


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 11, 2022)

ergh, it's not boosting whatsoever now even though I've set the same settings I was using on my previous post, WTF


----------



## damric (Apr 11, 2022)

Yeah I didn't have much luck with the custom PBO curves with Cezanne. My best 100% stable passes everything setting was PBO limited by motherboard, 10x scalar, LLC on auto, and 104 base clock. With that setting it hits 4633MHz as soon as it picks up load and idles nice and cool.

I ran some static all-core overclocks this morning for hwbot. I was bench stable on most things at 4841MHz. Y-cruncher was not playing nice though so I ran that on my 24/7 setting.





						Luke @ HWBOT
					

Ranked 106 in the enthusiast league




					hwbot.org
				




The memory controller is really good for Cezanne. I suspect that I'm only limited by my RAM ICs. I tried a kit of Hynix DJR 3600 and it topped out around 4000, and some Micron E 3600 I have in there now seems happy at just under 4100MHz. Both are 4x8GB kits.

Next I'm going to mess around with the iGPU and see if I can grab some easy hwbot points.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 12, 2022)

Currently running 4.6Ghz all core and it uses less volts, runs cooler, uses less power under load than the PBO and curve settings, I may just stick with this, it didn't like 4.7 however and I was going to up the voltage, I'm currently at 1.325 and 1.125v SOC, it benches higher in CPU-Z also, what voltage did you set for your 4841mhz all core? out of curiousity, I wonder if the 5500 is maybe lower binned 5600g , I just don't fancy putting anything more than 1.35 through it, and my current 1.325 seems to make me feel a tad better,

Also unlike the IMC on my previous 1600 that limited me to 3400 on the RAM, the bclk seems to be limited to the board and not the CPU as with both the 5500 and 1600 anything over 100 will lock the PC up during post, thankfully it's not a hard reset, if I keep pressing DEL it will eventually take me into the bios to set it back to auto/100


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Currently running 4.6Ghz all core and it uses less volts, runs cooler, uses less power under load than the PBO and curve settings, I may just stick with this, it didn't like 4.7 however and I was going to up the voltage, I'm currently at 1.325 and 1.125v SOC, it benches higher in CPU-Z also, what voltage did you set for your 4841mhz all core? out of curiousity, I wonder if the 5500 is maybe lower binned 5600g , I just don't fancy putting anything more than 1.35 through it, and my current 1.325 seems to make me feel a tad better,
> 
> Also unlike the IMC on my previous 1600 that limited me to 3400 on the RAM, the bclk seems to be limited to the board and not the CPU as with both the 5500 and 1600 anything over 100 will lock the PC up during post, thankfully it's not a hard reset, if I keep pressing DEL it will eventually take me into the bios to set it back to auto/100


Ever Since SSDs Ive had to rapid tap delete or set artificial bios boot screen time.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 12, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ever Since SSDs Ive had to rapid tap delete or set artificial bios boot screen time.


You can normally find a time delay option in the bios for like 3,5,10 seconds to read the post options/enter bios/boot settings etc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> You can normally find a time delay option in the bios for like 3,5,10 seconds to read the post options/enter bios/boot settings etc


Yup those settings, just fine tooth them.


----------



## damric (Apr 12, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Currently running 4.6Ghz all core and it uses less volts, runs cooler, uses less power under load than the PBO and curve settings, I may just stick with this, it didn't like 4.7 however and I was going to up the voltage, I'm currently at 1.325 and 1.125v SOC, it benches higher in CPU-Z also, what voltage did you set for your 4841mhz all core? out of curiousity, I wonder if the 5500 is maybe lower binned 5600g , I just don't fancy putting anything more than 1.35 through it, and my current 1.325 seems to make me feel a tad better,
> 
> Also unlike the IMC on my previous 1600 that limited me to 3400 on the RAM, the bclk seems to be limited to the board and not the CPU as with both the 5500 and 1600 anything over 100 will lock the PC up during post, thankfully it's not a hard reset, if I keep pressing DEL it will eventually take me into the bios to set it back to auto/100


I was playing around between 1.35v and 1.45v to see which benches could survive at various clocks. I got up to like 4970MHz. with some of the easy benches.

I had to do the same thing with my Ryzen 3600. It behaved better, cooler, and lower voltage with all-core at 4.2GHz than left in auto.

Also base clock overclocking is pretty random and if you have sata devices usually they hate it.


----------

